# Diy valentine's cork coasters



## Khanjari (Jan 25, 2015)

I made these fun Valentine's themed Cork coasters yesterday.  So much fun and so easy to make..... love this stamp that I had bought from Michaels. I am going to use this to decorate candles for the same too  will post pictures when I make them


----------



## lsg (Jan 25, 2015)

Those are really cute.


----------



## Khanjari (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

